# Pristiq?



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

I was fortunate enough for my doctor to prescribe me xanax xr (I chose the slow release version over the immediate release), but I could only take it a few days at a time, due to the fatigue it caused me. I went to see a nurse practioner in the same office to see what her opinion might be, and she gave me a bunch of samples for pristiq. I've taken a few days worth and really don't have any side effects, except for nervousness, which I expected at the beginning. I just don't know now if I should try it for the 5-6 weeks to see if it helps, or if I should just be grateful that my doctor let me have the xanax xr and continue on that to see if the fatigue goes away. I have to see him in Dec. and I am not sure what he is going to think about me seeing the nurse practioner and starting on another med. What do you guys think?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ahh Pristiq, sounds like Effexor XR's patent is running out.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL, just like when Celaxa's patent ran out and the "novel" Lexapro came on the market. Funniest thing was with Paxil, it has a long enough half life for once daily dosing, but when the patent ran out GSK created the "novel" controlled-release form.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

The fact that it is newer is a concern for me. I haven't checked to see how much it costs, because right now I have samples. I don't want to pay a huge amount for it, unless it will really work well! 
The nurse practioner did say it was similar to effexor, but had less side effects and was better for anxiety. I guess that is what the reps told her....So, should I try it or just stick with the xanax? The xanax xr is great for me during the day, but I just get so tired and irritable in the late afternoons. I was hoping taking another anti-depressant would give me my motivation back. I really think anxiety is my main problem, but how can I tell if I have some depression also, or if it just a result of being tired from the xanax? Once my system gets used to it (if I take it continuously for a few weeks), will I get my energy back, yet still feel calm and normal at the same time, or will I always be tired?
Sorry so many questions....I am just feeling desperate.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Its likely always going to make you tired.

Frankly I wasn't able to grasp the scope of or even recognize my major depression until I got on a med which treated it and then it was a light bulb moment of "oh, because normal people feel like this is why everyone else isn't choking back tears every minute of the day like me". Point: take the new class of med and see if it helps, simple. 

Pristiq makes me nervous just like effexor. Every SSRI/SNRI is different and will have different effects on every individual.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

It seems to be making me nervous, too, but I've only been taking it about 5 days. I expected it to make me anxious, but I am guessing it is similar to cymbalta, and that made me really nervous, too. I just hate to take 5-6 weeks worth and it not work, and then have to go through the weaning off of it. I'm also a little worried my doctor will want to stick with this, since I went in for another opinion. I am just wondering if I should be grateful for the xanax and just deal with the fatigue.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you want to try something else, just let your doctor know. If he refuses, get a new doctor. 

About two weeks is as long as most people need to see if a med such as this is going to help or not. I need about 5 days at most. 

Cymbalta does not make me anxious in near the same way pristiq does. Effexor and pristiq lead to a more aggressive nervousness than cymbalta does in myself although it still does increase my irritability to an extent. 

Just today I decided to try just cymbalta for awhile (stopped my 30mg lexapro today). I am sick of the flatness I feel from lexapro.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck with the cymbalta. It worked pretty well for my anxiety once I moved back down to 30mg. The 60 seemed too much for me, but after a couple of months on the 30, I seemed much better. My blood pressure was a little high, so that is why my dr. took me off of it and just prescribed the xanax xr. That was back in May and I've yet to try the xanax for more than a few days at a time.

I didn't know I would be able to tell if the Pristiq would work in just a couple of weeks! If the way I feel now is a sign of how it is going to work, then I won't be able to take it. I'm just really jumpy and irritable. I think I would be fine taking it with the xanax, but then I might just be fine with the xanax alone. I just don't know if I have depression or not....I really just need something to take the edge off. 

I don't want to change doctors because I feel very lucky that mine is willing to give me xanax. It seems like so many others have problems getting it. Even the nurse practioner gave me pristiq and didn't discuss other options with the xanax when I told her it was making me tired. That is one reason I was scared to complain about it. I don't want my regular doctor to just write it off as not working. I can deal with the fatigue it causes me...it's more the irritability that worries me.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wound up having to stop the cymbalta due to the nervousness it causes me. I cant figure the **** out, so im back on friggin lexapro. :sigh: 

SNRI's have much greater potential to 'add' to edginess than SSRIs. I would try a low dose of lexapro if you are looking to take the edge off. That is pretty much the perfect description of what a low dose of lexapro does for me.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea, that is what I was thinking too. I tried lexapro a long time ago, and it worked almost immediately, but then I started itching, so my doctor took me off of it. I may see if I can try it again. I know it is supposed to be really good for anxiety. I guess anything, including my situation with xanax xr, is a trade-off. It gets rid of the anxiety, but you just have to deal with the fatigue/flatness. Bleh..... Sorry the cymbalta didn't work for you. I have a doctor's appt. early December, so I guess I could either stick with the pristiq until then, or just go back on my xanax er and see how I do, and then discuss the lexapro with him, if I still feel depressed. Which do you think I should do?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

You should try and give the pristiq as long as you can. Sometimes it takes a bit of time to really notice the potential positive effects on your functioning that meds can have. The longer you are on it the more perspective you will have on its effects on your psyche and functioning levels. Things may not get any better but these thorough observations can really help you to zero in on a med that works best for you in the future by fully understanding each meds effects on you and relating this to their mechanisms of action. If you haven't yet I would start keeping a journal that documents the effects you feel from each med in painful detail. 

Many people think that their psychiatrists are perfectly adept at finding the best med for them and thats why they are paid so well. The fact is they are pretty much next to worthless compared to the (very well informed) treated individual's ability to effectively zone in on a med that will be effective for them (provided the treated individual is not too significantly.... messed up). You just have to do a very good deal of research and reading to sufficiently understand the very limited knowledge of modern psych meds. 

I would give pristiq another week or two and then go back to xanax if you don't feel any positive benefits. There are a crap load of meds you have yet to try. It shows your intelligence that you already have recognized that there are almost always going to be some amount of trade offs instead of just damning all meds to hell just because we must take some negatives along with their positives.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for your responses! I will stick with the pristiq a little longer, but I kinda have my doubts it will work. I have a hard time handling anything that gives me additional anxiety. At least I have the xanax to go back to, at least for now! That does give me some comfort... 

I am actually getting my meds from my gp. I have seen a psychiatrist in the past for cbt, but that was a long time ago. I like your idea regarding keeping the journal. I think that will help me.


----------



## dallasmax (Jan 7, 2010)

*Going Commando*

I am thinking about giving up both Remeron and Pristiq, and just toughing it out. Neither one really help all that much for me. I have previously taken Wellbutrin, Prozac, Effexor, Paxil, Zoloft, Cymbalta, Lexapro, Celexa and Lamictal. Enough is enough.:afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I didnt get anything out of Prestiq except a reduced appetite.


----------



## guineapig4meds (Jun 18, 2010)

*Prestiq did not work for me*

I have taken many, many anti-depressants and anxiety meds. Paxil, Lexapro, Xanax, Ativan, Abilify (couldn't stay awake on this med), Symbyax, I have to say that by far Prestiq had the worst side effects for me. My brother had the same experience. The worst side-effect it had on me was that it made me crazy. I had extreme anger over everything. I noticed it wasn't working after about 1 month...my doctor told me to stay on it for a little while longer, so I did. In that time...I went to my ex-boyfriend's house and attacked him...then I totalled my car on purpose. That medicine made me go insane. He finally took me off of it after that happened. It made my brother mad for no reason also. There was someone on TV that made him mad and he all but bust his television. He wanted to beat the guy up. Prestiq may work for some people, but beware of these very dangerous side effects. I now take 2mg of Klonopin and 75mg of Doxepin a day and IT WORKS!! Please...if you are very irritable on Prestiq...talk to your doctor...it may get worse.


----------



## guineapig4meds (Jun 18, 2010)

dallasmax said:


> I am thinking about giving up both Remeron and Pristiq, and just toughing it out. Neither one really help all that much for me. I have previously taken Wellbutrin, Prozac, Effexor, Paxil, Zoloft, Cymbalta, Lexapro, Celexa and Lamictal. Enough is enough.:afr


 I've tried most of those myself. The only thing I've found that's worked for me is a combination of Klonopin and Doxepin. I take 1mg of Klonopin in the morning and at bedtime. I also take 25mg of Doxepin in the morning and 50mg at bedtime. I was put on Doxepin because it is an older medication that helps treat anxiety and depression. All the newer medications didn't work for me...except for xanax, but it is too addictive and dangerous. Klonopin is a benzo like Xanax, but you are less likely to become soooo addicted to it like Xanax. The difference is that Xanax only last about 2 hours...then you start going through withdrawls. Klonopin lasts about 8 hours...so less is needed to get similar effects.


----------



## dcarter (Feb 25, 2011)

I was on Pristiq for 8 days. My blood pressure and blood sugar when sky high. I was very nervous and a basket case. I went back to Celexa.



Phibes said:


> My GP gave me a sample pack of Pristiq yesterday which has a weeks worth of 50 mg tablets.
> An hour after taking my first one I noticed a bit of light-headedness and also a bit of nausea but nothing that painful; maybe a smidgen of elevated anxiety.
> I have been eating oven dried white bread to help calm my stomach.
> 
> ...


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I've just switched from Cymbalta to Pristiq. After just a few days, I've noticed a marked difference. Antidepressants tend to work with me for a couple of years, then suddenly lose their effectiveness. This happened with Cymbalta, and made me feel anxious, giddy, and angry (kind of like a manic episode) all at once. It was scary, and I didn't realize how bad it was until I switched.

We'll see how it goes with Pristiq. I've taken Effexor, and it seemed to help until the usual two year mark.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

For me, SNRI's (Effexor in particular) are the only class of anti-depressants that have worked for depression besides MAOIs. With that said, the benefits did not outweigh the increased anxiety and TERRIBLE withdrawals.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

can someone explain this idea of giving out samples? not being from america its not something I'm familiar with but it just raises some questions, like what happens if the person develops a dependance to the med from the samples they're given?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey upandownboi well i am not from america either and doctors rarely give out sample medications to try for free over here except the Ritalin which was given to me for free by a paid psychiatrist so it may have been "free" to prescribe but it cost 320.00 an hour for the psychiatrist and was not worth it. They do however give you trial periods on an antidepressant usually unless they refer you to a psychiatrist who will do the same, try you on something for two to four weeks and then you report back how its been side effect wise for you and discuss the negatives and positives of the drug

I hope i could clear some things up for you 

SNRI's are good when they work and they work WELL but after a long period of time they fade out, well they did for me and the depression came back tenfold but they do keep OCD and Eating disorders at bay


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm definitely not from America, lol. And I was given samples of paxil (the whole pack) and tianeptine for free. My friends were given fluanxol and tianeptine. It is quite usual where I am.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

upndownboi said:


> can someone explain this idea of giving out samples? not being from america its not something I'm familiar with but it just raises some questions, like what happens if the person develops a dependance to the med from the samples they're given?


Doctors in the US are often given sample packs of particular drugs - usually those that are new on the market - by pharmaceutical companies as a promotion of sorts (for lack of a better word). Doctors will then provide patients with these sample packs to try out for a brief period of time.

In my case, I received four weeks of Pristiq samples. If they work, I can return to my doctor after I've finished the sample packs and get prescription for Pristiq. If Pristiq doesn't work, my doctor can write a prescription for or provide samples of something else.

By providing samples, the pharmaceutical companies are advertising their new drugs. They will obviously make their profit by doctors writing prescriptions for drugs that work on patients who have tried them. Patients get a small supply of free meds out of the deal.

There is a drawback in that cheaper, generic drugs are rarely (if ever) provided as samples. The reason for this is that generic drugs are marketed only after the patent has run out on the original; these drugs are already established and obviously pharmaceutical companies have no reason to provide free samples to doctors and patients who already know about/try/take them. However, generic drugs are the first choice for insurance companies due to their low costs. Some companies will not pay for prescriptions of newer drugs at all, or require a doctor to submit a statement noting that all other generic, cheaper drugs have been tried without success.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know this is an old post but I don't really buy the XR in Xanax XR. It's more like a 12 hour verison of Xanax. I responded way better to Klonopin. Look up the half-lives.


----------



## coltsmommy (Mar 5, 2012)

I curently take Pristiq, Doxepin & Xanax and for me that combination works when i first started taking the Pristiq it made me feel nervous and tired as well but after being on it for 2 months now it went away and seems to be working great or me which i think is great because i have tried a long list of meds to controle my issues over the last 5 years...I would say stick with it and see if it is going to work for you everyone is diffrent and meds that work for me may or maynot work for you but it takes at least 4-6 weeks to get in your system and be able to know wether or not it is going to work


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm currently on Pristiq and my experience has been great so far. The only side effect I've experienced was a loss of appetite causing me to loose a few kg (one family member keeps stealing my tablets for that effect alone, which is frustrating). A couple times I've missed a day which has made me insanely dizzy the next morning. It's a fast acting drug but also quick to leave the system, so if you take it I recommend you try not to miss a dose.


----------

